# Installing additional amp need help



## noelchino (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,

i need help for setting up additional amp. 

Car is Mazda 3 2015 model

installed already:
Stock HU
Pioneer D9601 Mono amp
Sundown X8 subwoofer 700w RMS
Helix AAC.2 Hi Lo adaptor
4Awg wire kit and 100a fuse
all speaker was replaced to Focal PS165 and Focal PC165
wire in the 6 speaker is still stock so any advise on the wire gauge
all was installed in a shop

now i already brought Pioneer GM-D9604 1600w 4 ch amp and Audio control LC6i 4 ch

i was thinking of sending it again to the shop for installation but the charge is very high.

if will do it my self i badly need advise on how to start and what else do i need.

Question:
1.do i need to buy a 4awg wire kit and install 2nd wiring to power the amp?
2.is it ok to just add distribution block and use the existing wire?if so do i need to add fuse?or replace the fuse which is higher ampere?


appreciate your help
Thanks in advance


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

You could buy a distro block and install the amp. I would then check to see what kind of voltage you are pulling with the car running and see if your getting a strain on your alternator. You could possibly get by with it if you dont run the amps at full tilt at all times but in the long run you would be better served by installing a 0 guage run to your distro block and grounding the amps to a good common ground. 

2 AWG, 2 AWG SOLAR items in ACDCELECTRICPARTS store on eBay!

This ebay seller has Royal Excelene welding cable at great prices. Since your car is new do your self a favor and install a 0 guage run into your distro block and a 0 guage ground with a distro block for all you amps. Big 3 upgrade your alternator and chassis grounds for under 100 bux and youll never question your power capacity again.

ohh i see your overseas.... shipping would probably eliminate any value of purchasing from a US seller. Try to find some locally in dubai. run it your self. It would be worth your while


----------



## noelchino (Nov 23, 2014)

Maximilliano said:


> You could buy a distro block and install the amp. I would then check to see what kind of voltage you are pulling with the car running and see if your getting a strain on your alternator. You could possibly get by with it if you dont run the amps at full tilt at all times but in the long run you would be better served by installing a 0 guage run to your distro block and grounding the amps to a good common ground.
> 
> 2 AWG, 2 AWG SOLAR items in ACDCELECTRICPARTS store on eBay!
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the advise but i cant change the alternator because the car is under warranty,

i think the pioneer 9601 is 150A and 9604 is 100-120A


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

noelchino said:


> Hi,
> 
> i need help for setting up additional amp.
> 
> ...


Add a distribution box, and split the existing wire into 2 as close to the amps as possible. At the split, use the largest wire that your amps will accept.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

noelchino said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advise but i cant change the alternator because the car is under warranty,
> 
> i think the pioneer 9601 is 150A and 9604 is 100-120A


Don't need to change alternator, just power and ground from alternater to battery.


----------



## noelchino (Nov 23, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> Add a distribution box, and split the existing wire into 2 as close to the amps as possible. At the split, use the largest wire that your amps will accept.



how about the fuse near battery which is 100A i will leave it like that or replace it? btw the wire is 4gauge can it hande 270ampere? does my stock battery and alternator can handle the two amplifier?


----------

